# Mountain Biking Santa Monica Mountains



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

Just moved to Santa Monica, looking for some advice on good dirt rides around Santa Monica Mountains. Any info would be truly appreciated. Thanks! 
Also if anyone has ideas on trail runs in the area that would be awesome to. Thanks!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The Santa Monica Mountains are near paradise for mountain biking. A good simple way to begin is to head to the point where Mulholland Drive becomes a dirt road -- about a mile west of Sepulveda Blvd. As you ride west, you will come across several fire roads that head toward the Westside and the Pacific Ocean. My favorites include the one that branches off at the old Nike Missile Base, and Fire Road #28, a bit further west. 

Get a topo/trail map from the West L.A. A16 Outdoors store. It'll tell you more. I'm only scratching the surface here.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Check www.geoladders.com It will give you maps and directions of the trails.


----------



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

*Geoladders*

Thanks for the tip, that's and awesome site.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

310bike said:


> Thanks for the tip, that's and awesome site.


I always ride on the "backbone" trail which is on Kanan Dune rd. Parking is by the Tunnel (1st tunnel from PCH and 3rd tunnel from the 101. There is also a great trail at Malibu Creek state park which is off Las Virgines (Bulldog is a great climb).


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Sullivan Cyn is a popular trail and either has been, or will soon be bulldozed by the Gas Co. for pipeline maintenance. Hit that ASAP if its still open.

Cynergy has a Wed. night shop ride if you're up for a group night ride.

The Backbone loop that ends in Will Rogers Park is also a must-do.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

check out mtbr.com forums a sister forum to roadbikereview forums.
To late for Sullivan, it was bulldosed last month. It was soo nice, it had a little of everything, tech single track downhills, rock gardens, drops, switch backs, burmsk, forest canopy, creeks, roots, and all about 4 miles of down hill. 

that said, you can go up to Westridge and climb to the Nike base, theres a single track that paralles the fire road. 

You have to check out the Kenter Woops, go straight up 
bundy to Kenter to the top. about 1 mile of man made whoops an some scary ones where the locals hang out.

theres Sullivan fire road, a climbing work out. about 8 miles of climbing.

Malibu lake park has a mile long rock garden to practice your trials skills. Can you clear a 1foot slab of concrete? then be treated to the old "MASH" site. you can climb up to the Helo pad then try coming down a very steep trail. 

go up North to Sycamore Canyon at Pt. Dume. many great trials beginner to advanced. 

Get out of town and go North to Pine Mt.(Gorman) for some great single track downhills. it take about an 1 1/2 to get there. camping cites are available. I'm going this week end and will give report when I return.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I haven't been there in about ten years, but Sulfur Mountain, up Highway 33 above the city of Ventura was always one of my favorite MTB rides. It's a dirt road (not specifically a fire road) through a private ranch. Rolling hills, meadows, vistas, and plenty of cows, sometimes blocking your path. Charming and beautiful, if not particularly technically challenging.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Sullivan Cyn is a popular trail and either has been, or will soon be bulldozed by the Gas Co. for pipeline maintenance.



Edit: Sully Cyn is toast. 


Bright side: Zabriskie is moving to Westwood and has been checking out the local trails as well. :thumbsup:


----------

